
Google Kills Daydream VR - tachion
https://www.engadget.com/2019/10/15/google-daydream-view-smartphone-vr-pixel-4/
======
pergadad
So I'm starting a betting pool. What will they kill first - Android or
Fuchsia?

------
rvz
This poor VR headset didn't stand a chance commercially and unlike the Oculus
the lack of devs on the Daydream VR platform already sealed its fate for
failure.

It has been known for a long time that mobile VR on the consumer level wasn't
really going to work out given the limitations Google explained in their
statement. Apart from 'training' applications or very niche games, I'd be
surprised if this became an instant hit on mobile.

I think Google must have been dreaming a bit on this, but it looks like this
is the reality for others attempting to enter the mobile VR headset market.

~~~
OedipusRex
This is basically the same trap they're falling for with Stadia. It's been
proven that streaming games is not really worth it. OnLive failed for the same
reason's Stadia will. The number of people with fast enough Internet but
cannot afford a full-scale gaming machine is very small.

~~~
vanadium
Sony’s already gunning for Stadia ahead of time by lowering the cost of the
PlayStation Now streaming service, and last I checked, PS Now already wasn’t
all too popular in its own right for many of the same reasons the Stadia is
close to DOA (IMO). Sentiment amongst the gaming communities I’m a part of is
downright negative on the idea of using Stadia.

As you called out, then you have the problem with marketing a streaming
service to people that can’t afford a gaming console or PC rig, yet assumes
their internet speeds are fast enough to handle it (and without busting
whatever data caps are in place).

I think it’s one of the most bizarre moves I’ve seen yet from Google in terms
of products. Smacks of spray and pray productization tactics.

------
Phillips126
Looks like it has already made the list:
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/).

Makes me wary about buying any Google products as the lifespan of their
products tend to be cut short (and of course privacy concerns).

------
burger_moon
It lasted about 3 years before getting shut down. That's better than most of
their chat apps at least.

------
clSTophEjUdRanu
Shit, no more VR porn w/ Skybox then?

